# flounder fishing



## redneckmanal (Oct 9, 2007)

when is flounder fishing start getin good..


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

1 month.


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

thats why i have the name i do ..so you know what i am from the get go lol


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Flounderpounder22:

Haven't had a boat for a while...so no input...but rigging up a new one! 

Great forum name.....BUT...no points for originality! oke oke


----------

